# The Name Thread



## Mindfire (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a small name dilemma, but I honestly didn't think it was enough to merit its own thread. I was going to post in an older, already existing thread, but I couldn't find an appropriate one. So, a new thread it is. Perhaps this can become a sort of unofficial "I'm stuck on a name" thread for everyone? That way, I wouldn't feel so self-indulgent. 

Anyway, my name issue is this: I've mentioned in a couple threads here and there about one of the cultures I'm developing. I'm stuck on what to call them. The culture itself is a combination of Mongol, Japanese Samurai, Maori, and a few other things. They will either be nomadic or semi-nomadic warriors, farmers, and herdsmen. They have an unusual sense of honor and some barbaric tendencies. A few more details about them can be found here.

I've scribbled out some names and I've whittled the list of possibles down to a few options:


Kudan
Nivoans
Qadanu
Chaogar

I'm not fully satisfied with any of these, so I'm open to new suggestions. If I think of any others I'll add them on in subsequent posts.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 25, 2013)

Of the four, I like Kudan the best. It's short and straightforward, but still sufficiently "foreign" sounding, at least to my ears.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 25, 2013)

I like "Kudan" and "Qadanu" the best. Because of their similarity, maybe they be could two version of the word in seperate languages - one of them being the native language of the people, and the other a predominate lingua franca in the world at large.

As for this being a semi-official "Help me choose a name" thread, that's actually a pretty good idea. I know we've had similar topics before, and it's a common enough problem for fantasy writers. Somewhere back in the list there's a thread where a lot of advice was given on HOW to come up with names for things. We should find that and link it.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 25, 2013)

Telcontar said:


> I like "Kudan" and "Qadanu" the best. Because of their similarity, maybe they be could two version of the word in seperate languages - one of them being the native language of the people, and the other a predominate lingua franca in the world at large.
> 
> As for this being a semi-official "Help me choose a name" thread, that's actually a pretty good idea. I know we've had similar topics before, and it's a common enough problem for fantasy writers. Somewhere back in the list there's a thread where a lot of advice was given on HOW to come up with names for things. We should find that and link it.



I think I came across that while I was thread-mining. I think it's under World Building a few pages back.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 25, 2013)

"Kudan" and "Qadanu" are the strongest names here. Kudan wins for being shorter and simpler, Qanadu rings a bit more "noble" to my ears.


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 25, 2013)

Kudan or Qanadu, for sure.


----------



## Jabrosky (Mar 25, 2013)

I vote Qadanu myself.


----------



## Rob P (Mar 25, 2013)

Of the names listed, Kudan is by far and away the strongest.

The races you mention remind me of Kubla Khan and Xanadu, Ronin, samurai with no master, Shaolin priests.

Such eastern influence should have an 'X' or a 'Z' in there somewhere maybe.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 25, 2013)

I dislike using X in my names. I tried some with Z, but they didn't quite stick. Zavang/Zavong was the best I could do. So far I'm with you guys. Kudan seems the most workable.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Mar 25, 2013)

I like Kudan the best. Reminds me of Conan (not O'Brian) and you said they were barbaric.

(I've never even seen Conan but I still get the reference to it)


----------



## Jess A (Mar 25, 2013)

Definitely Kudan.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 25, 2013)

There seems to be a consensus. Crowdsourcing FTW.  I'm withdrawing my query now so I can focus on working out other aspects of this culture. Like I said, the thread is open to anyone who wants help with a name.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 26, 2013)

Does it have to be a person or place name, or can it be the title of a novel? I'm sure many of us will need help with that at some point. Though there are other threads specifically for that, I think.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 26, 2013)

There is a an official Title Workshop thread, actually.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, I like Qadanu best.  If you're loking for something short and sweet, I'd think about shortening it to Danu.  I love that.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, now I have the opposite problem. Instead of a thing without a name I have a name without a thing. 

I've got this cool name: draith, but no idea what it belongs to. Well, not _no_ idea. It's some kind of creature, I know that much. And not a friendly one. But I'm not sure what kind of monster it is exactly. The most appealing idea I've come up with so far is like a sort of giant land octopus with an insectoid shell, a toothy maw instead of beak, the ability to change its color and shape, and maybe the ability to shoot spider-like silk instead of ink. But as cool as that sounds, I can't escape the feeling that a _draith_ is something that can fly. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nihal (Mar 28, 2013)

Draith sounds so much like "wraith" that the first thing it evokes is a shadow. Probably something that looks like a shadow ghost, but isn't. It's a creature, or a shadow that somehow acquired a physical shape, twisted and clawed, sometimes tall and slender, others bulky, even humanoid. It spreads darkness, tainting, opening the door for more draiths...

Okay, enough deviation. ;x


----------



## Ireth (Mar 28, 2013)

Nihal said:


> It spreads darkness, tainting, opening the door for more draiths...



That's a really interesting thought. Considering that octopi expel ink to confuse their prey (or is that squids?), maybe the draith can do something similar, perhaps with actual darkness. Sounds kinda like Tolkien's monster spider Ungoliant. ^^


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys are great! I like that idea. Mini-kraken + Ungoliant. And I'll also add the power to sort of float or glide in a ghostly manner.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 28, 2013)

Hahaha, awesome. This floating darkness/tentacles reminded of a quite unrelated but crazy and gritty illustration I saw once. I can't link it here, it's a little disturbing (nothing related to japanese tentacles ok?).


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 28, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Hahaha, awesome. This floating darkness/tentacles reminded of a quite unrelated but crazy and gritty illustration I saw once. I can't link it here, it's a little disturbing (nothing related to japanese tentacles ok?).



 the less said about Japanese tentacles the better.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Mar 28, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> I have a small name dilemma, but I honestly didn't think it was enough to merit its own thread. I was going to post in an older, already existing thread, but I couldn't find an appropriate one. So, a new thread it is. Perhaps this can become a sort of unofficial "I'm stuck on a name" thread for everyone? That way, I wouldn't feel so self-indulgent.
> 
> Anyway, my name issue is this: I've mentioned in a couple threads here and there about one of the cultures I'm developing. I'm stuck on what to call them. The culture itself is a combination of Mongol, Japanese Samurai, Maori, and a few other things. They will either be nomadic or semi-nomadic warriors, farmers, and herdsmen. They have an unusual sense of honor and some barbaric tendencies. A few more details about them can be found here.
> 
> ...



I'd go with... Chaoga. Lose the R at the end.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input, but I came to a decision on that issue.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 29, 2013)

To me, a _Draith_ would be a creature similar to a brown bear, but with black fur, red eyes and much larger than a normal bear, about the size of a school bus. The Draith would have a vicious nature and terrible strength, capable of destroying entire towns easily and take a lot of damage before finally dying.

Maybe some Draiths could be trained to serve in war, imagine that in a battle!!

The wild Draiths would live in deep caverns, coming out mostly at night (their eyes gleam) and they would sleep through the Winter, emerging more vicious than ever in Spring  =)


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 29, 2013)

Sheilawisz said:


> To me, a _Draith_ would be a creature similar to a brown bear, but with black fur, red eyes and much larger than a normal bear, about the size of a school bus. The Draith would have a vicious nature and terrible strength, capable of destroying entire towns easily and take a lot of damage before finally dying.
> 
> Maybe some Draiths could be trained to serve in war, imagine that in a battle!!
> 
> The wild Draiths would live in deep caverns, coming out mostly at night (their eyes gleam) and they would sleep through the Winter, emerging more vicious than ever in Spring  =)



I already have something like what you're describing, except I named it an ursine.


----------



## Devor (Mar 29, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> Perhaps this can become a sort of unofficial "I'm stuck on a name" thread for everyone?



Since I've been working on names today, I might as well ask this here.

I need to name the "Eastern Steppe," an elevated flatland on the side of a big mountain range.  It's an Asian-styled setting, so I was looking for something representing the Dragon, which guards the east in those mythologies.  But "East Dragon Steppe" is too blunt.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 29, 2013)

Devor said:


> Since I've been working on names today, I might as well ask this here.
> 
> I need to name the "Eastern Steppe," an elevated flatland on the side of a big mountain range.  It's an Asian-styled setting, so I was looking for something representing the Dragon, which guards the east in those mythologies.  But "East Dragon Steppe" is too blunt.  Any ideas?



It sounds like you're describing a plateau. You sure this is a steppe? Or can you have a steppe on a plateau? 

How about "the Dragon's Table" ?


----------



## Devor (Mar 29, 2013)

For a variety of reasons I can't use plateau.  Table is good - since you mention it, I think I call it a table in some old notes somewhere.  I'll go with table, thank you for that.

It's "dragon" that I'm finding too blunt, though.  I don't want readers to get the wrong idea.  Are there softer ways of referring to a dragon?  Should I just go with something else?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 29, 2013)

You mentioned the dragon being a guardian of the area, so maybe "The Guardian's Table"?


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 29, 2013)

Devor said:


> For a variety of reasons I can't use plateau.  Table is good - since you mention it, I think I call it a table in some old notes somewhere.  I'll go with table, thank you for that.
> 
> It's "dragon" that I'm finding too blunt, though.  I don't want readers to get the wrong idea.  Are there softer ways of referring to a dragon?  Should I just go with something else?



Does your story not actually have dragons?

You could use _lung_, the Chinese word for dragon. For example, Shen Lung means "Invisible Dragon." Would Shen Lung Table work? If Chinese doesn't work, you could try other Asian languages. "Ryu" is the Japanese word for dragon I think.


----------



## Devor (Mar 29, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> Does your story not actually have dragons?
> 
> You could use _lung_, the Chinese word for dragon. For example, Shen Lung means "Invisible Dragon." Would Shen Lung Table work? If Chinese doesn't work, you could try other Asian languages. "Ryu" is the Japanese word for dragon I think.



Of course there's dragons.  They're just elsewhere.

I've got too many tough Asian names as it is.  I'm trying to keep the geography to English and use languages only when I have to.  I just converted a lot of place names to character names, actually.




Ireth said:


> You mentioned the dragon being a guardian of the area, so maybe "The Guardian's Table"?



Thanks, that's much closer to what I'm looking for.


----------



## Devor (Apr 4, 2013)

If anyone's interested, the name I decided on for those tablelands is _Eastwind Perch_.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 4, 2013)

Devor said:


> If anyone's interested, the name I decided on for those tablelands is _Eastwind Perch_.



That's pretty cool. Wish I'd thought of it. It sounds kinda like the style of place-name that GRR Martin uses. Simple, yet compelling. I may not completely get his stories, but I greatly admire his worldbuilding.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm currently trying to name my barbarian warlord, but for whatever reason nothing seems to stick. I'm trying to come up with something that has an Asian ring to it. So far the best I can do is Wukaan, but I'm not satisfied with it.


----------



## Devor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> I'm currently trying to name my barbarian warlord, but for whatever reason nothing seems to stick. I'm trying to come up with something that has an Asian ring to it. So far the best I can do is Wukaan, but I'm not satisfied with it.



*looks at list of crossed out names*

Wufeng.

I can't use it because I'm using feng in too many places.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 5, 2013)

Hm... I like the feng part... I think I'll try blending the two together.


----------



## crash (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's some suggestions that aren't too "stereotypical" *cough*Chinese*cough*

Behind the Name: Kazakh Names
Behind the Name: Mongolian Names
Behind the Name: Turkish Names
Behind the Name: Azerbaijani Names
Behind the Name: Iranian Names


----------



## Nobby (Apr 8, 2013)

Nivoan, for me (without the s)

Never could bide any naming convention with a Q or Z myself.

Don't get me started with apostrophes either...


----------



## Ankari (Apr 9, 2013)

A general question concerning names.  Do you see any benefit in creating names for real world flora/fauna?  I'm basing a part of my world on the southern US/Mexico (when it comes to flora/fauna).  Do you think it odd to call an avocado an avocado, or too offputting in naming it a "leatherfruit"?  Likewise, does it take you out of the story if I use mulberry, or would you prefer "redhive berry"?


----------



## Jess A (Apr 9, 2013)

Ankari said:


> A general question concerning names.  Do you see any benefit in creating names for real world flora/fauna?  I'm basing a part of my world on the southern US/Mexico (when it comes to flora/fauna).  Do you think it odd to call an avocado an avocado, or too offputting in naming it a "leatherfruit"?  Likewise, does it take you out of the story if I use mulberry, or would you prefer "redhive berry"?



For almost all occasions I would stick with the real name. If it's a wolf it's a wolf. It's easier and faster for the reader to identify it. However, making variations like 'blue-maned wolf' might be interesting. It's a wolf with a blue ruff...

But some words might be seemingly too 'modern' or different and seem strange or out of place. Avocado might sound that way (though obviously an arguable point of preference). With berries I think it's perfectly acceptable because it gives it a bit of a unique flavour. I like both the names you suggested there. I just invent berries a lot of the time. 

But, on the other hand, if you have to go into a lot of effort to describe the leatherfruit so that the audience realises it's an avocado, it might be a waste of time renaming it.


----------



## Devor (Apr 9, 2013)

Ankari said:


> A general question concerning names.  Do you see any benefit in creating names for real world flora/fauna?  I'm basing a part of my world on the southern US/Mexico (when it comes to flora/fauna).  Do you think it odd to call an avocado an avocado, or too offputting in naming it a "leatherfruit"?  Likewise, does it take you out of the story if I use mulberry, or would you prefer "redhive berry"?



Almost never.  If it's a real plant, use the English name.  Even if I was going to nickname it, I would still say, _They referred to the avocado as leatherfruit,_ or _He picked up the avocado and said, "I hate leatherfruit."_  Save the comprehension work you thrust on readers for important stuff.  

The exceptions might be if the real plant was exotic enough that most readers wouldn't recognize it, or if the name was too sciency that it broke immersion.  Even then I would hesitate - sharptooth works for a kids' show, but if it's a T-Rex, I think most readers would be okay with T-Rex.  And if I didn't like T-Rex, I'd probably want to create a new monster rather than try and rename T-Rex.


----------



## Devor (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, I need something cool for this one:  Give me a new name for _gunpowder_.

The problem:  Gunpowder in my setting works differently from real world gunpowder.  It's rare, and you'd be hard-pressed to find someone who carries more than one or two shots worth.  And it's toxic, so they use it for chemical warfare.  It's also seen as magical even though they dig it up and refine it into gunpowder.

I want a new name so I don't accidentally set up readers into thinking they know how gunpowder works when they don't.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 9, 2013)

If it's still like real gunpowder insofar as it's explosive, maybe _firedust_ or similar?


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 9, 2013)

Devor said:


> Okay, I need something cool for this one:  Give me a new name for gunpowder.
> 
> The problem:  Gunpowder in my setting works differently from real world gunpowder.  It's rare, and you'd be hard-pressed to find someone who carries more than one or two shots worth.  And it's toxic, so they use it for chemical warfare.  It's also seen as magical even though they dig it up and refine it into gunpowder.
> 
> I want a new name so I don't accidentally set up readers into thinking they know how gunpowder works when they don't.



Firedust is alright, but I'd use the real world alternate name: Black Powder.


----------



## Devor (Apr 9, 2013)

Those are great names, but the "gunpowder" of this world would start as like a magical rock you dig up and then refine into explosive powder.  Whereas, gunpowder is a mix of substances.  What would you name the rock?


----------



## Addison (Apr 9, 2013)

I have trouble with names too. 

What works for me is to think about what I'm naming, what I already know about the person, place or culture. Every time I do, I get a hint of at least one sound in its name. An "R" or an "ee" sound. After I get that sound I hold onto it, think again about what I'm trying to name and most of the time I'll get a hit on a sound coming before or after the first sound and build from there. But if I only get the first sound then I'll let it sit as I keep working on the story, only putting that vowel or consonant in its place, and the name will pop up.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 9, 2013)

Devor said:


> Those are great names, but the "gunpowder" of this world would start as like a magical rock you dig up and then refine into explosive powder.  Whereas, gunpowder is a mix of substances.  What would you name the rock?



Firestone? 
Pyroclast?
Vulcan Ore/Stone?
Explodium?


----------



## Isivaa Sanaru (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey,

This is one of the most amazing threads I've seen so far! I could SO use some help with a few names in my story.

I wanna start easily though, I'm not a native speaker which makes it harder for me to find certain words sometimes that I wanna use, I hope this still goes along with what this thread is about.

I'm looking for a sort of Fire that is hard to put out, like Wildfire but black - I believe I've seen it in some movies but I can't recall it. It's like this magic fire that burns forever and burns through most things. 

Would be very grateful for any help


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 11, 2013)

Isivaa Sanaru said:


> Hey,
> 
> This is one of the most amazing threads I've seen so far! I could SO use some help with a few names in my story.
> 
> ...



I've never heard of such a thing. Could you describe it more or tell us what movie you saw it in?


----------



## Isivaa Sanaru (Apr 11, 2013)

I found that it has been used in the Anime Naruto and is called "Amaterasu" in the anime, I was hoping there was something similar in English but maybe there isn't. It's like a fire that burns hotter and longer than all normal fires. Not sure if there is such a thing?


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Apr 11, 2013)

Isivaa Sanaru said:


> I found that it has been used in the Anime Naruto and is called "Amaterasu" in the anime, I was hoping there was something similar in English but maybe there isn't. It's like a fire that burns hotter and longer than all normal fires. Not sure if there is such a thing?



Yes, I have seen it in Naruto. It is what Itachi uses, right? I believe that in the anime it does not generate heat as normal fire does. But rather just consumes everything it touched. I'm not trying to get a discusion going about the anime and what is and what isn't. Just saying what I thought. Well, getting off topic here...

As for the name, Raging Fire? Chaotic Flame? 

Anyway, it is difficult since it is such a strange thing. I gues I had it easy when I named my fire that actually cools instead of heating. It's called Frost Fire. Cliche huh?


----------



## Isivaa Sanaru (Apr 12, 2013)

It's exactly as you're describing.

And thanks for the tips, they're actually quite good! I'll consider them for a while!

I have another one, it's not a name I need this time - it's a name I have that I can't decide whether to use it for the whole World or just an Island in my story. 
The name is VanthÃ¼ria and I somehow feel that it fits the whole World better than an Island.

What do you think? 

It's either the name of the whole fantasy world, like a planet or the name of the biggest Island in the world.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 12, 2013)

Isivaa Sanaru said:


> It's exactly as you're describing.
> 
> And thanks for the tips, they're actually quite good! I'll consider them for a while!
> 
> ...



Well, first of all, I'd like to ask whether the umlaut in VanthÃ¼ria is really necessary. Sure it looks nice, but being careless with diacritic marks can make your work look amateurish. (See: _Eragon_) Nothing major, though. 

As for the name itself, "VanthÃ¼ria" evokes something grand and majestic to me. It certainly _could_ be the name of an entire world, but I think world names are best kept short and simple. After all, we don't call our planet Telluria. We call it Earth. On the flipside, VanthÃ¼ria seems a bit too grand to be the name of an island. But it depends on what this island's significance is and what's on it. If the island is the center or ruling province of a grand empire, or a small but obscenely rich kingdom (eg. Tyre and Sidon), then the name would fit quite well. It also depends on the size of the island. If it's rather small, VanthÃ¼ria may not be the best fit, but if its a rather large island with mountains, jungles, and epic scenery, then VanthÃ¼ria may be appropriate.

So bottom line is, it depends. What sort of island are you talking about?


----------



## Isivaa Sanaru (Apr 13, 2013)

Mindfire: 

Thanks you for your input, I agree with you to every point - I think VanthÃ¼ria is something bigger as well, but since the island is the Biggest and most populated in the World, that might just work. So I guess you just settled it for me 

As for the umlaut, I know, I don't like it either... But Vanthuria doesn't look as grand to me, or have I just got used to it? Don't you think it loses a bit of it's majestic feeling without it? Haha


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't think it loses much without the umlaut. It looks a bit less foreign.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 14, 2013)

So I'm trying to name this sea. What I'm thinking right now is that the people who first discovered it named it after the overabundance of sharks they saw in it. So the choices I've got right now are:

-The Hungry Sea
-The Sea of Jaws
-The Bloody Sea
-The Biting Sea

Right now the Hungry Sea is my favorite. Sea of Jaws would be my number one choice if it weren't for a certain movie that left an indelible impression on the collective consciousness. And I don't want to break immersion by having my reader suddenly start thinking about said movie. The Bloody Sea is okay, except it sounds more like someone swearing than an actual name. Which might get confusing if someone actually does decide to use "bloody" in a swearing fashion. And the Biting Sea just sounds childish.

Suggestions?


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Apr 14, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> So I'm trying to name this sea. What I'm thinking right now is that the people who first discovered it named it after the overabundance of sharks they saw in it. So the choices I've got right now are:
> 
> -The Hungry Sea
> -The Sea of Jaws
> ...



From the options you have given I think The Hungry Sea is the best, with The sea of Jaws as a close second. For The Sea of Jaws I like the way it sounds the best. So perhaps make a combination of the two? like The Sea of Hunger?


----------



## wordwalker (Apr 14, 2013)

Hungry Sea is good, or a variation might be The Devouring Sea.

"Sea of Jaws" suggests a certain movie more than you want. (Or else, we're going to need a bigger thread.)


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 14, 2013)

Another option i've just come up with is the Sea of Teeth, rather than Jaws. It has a good feel to it and I'm caught between it and Hungry Sea. The only problem is that also I have a mountain range that some people call the Teeth, "because they're full of things that want to eat you". I could rename the mountains the Jaws or the Fangs, but that might still seem redundant if there's a Sea of Teeth nearby. Or the names might feel complimentary. What do guys think?


----------



## wordwalker (Apr 14, 2013)

Sea of Teeth is good, but I think for a sea the "unsolid" feel of Hungry is better, the idea that it might be the sea monsters or just the waters themselves that might pull you down. Teeth is better for mountains, or maybe for a sea that (like your mountain range) is mostly feared for its critters.

But unless the world is so big that these two names are just two widely-separated things among dozens, I think using a similar name theme is always going to clash. (If they're unrelated. Now, a Hungry Sea with a reef called the Teeth...) 

--Then again, this might be a good thing: it could point out that the two were named by different peoples at different times, and evolving history isn't afraid to mix metaphors. But this only works if a character points out the irony before the readers start thinking you missed it.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 14, 2013)

Incidentally, part of the Teeth touches on the Hungry Sea.

If I decide on Hungry Sea, will it still clash with the Teeth?


----------



## Isivaa Sanaru (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Mindfire, and for your name I like Hungry Sea for sure!


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 14, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Apr 14, 2013)

So in *Ferranaia* there's this Empire called the *Thessaliker Reich*. It's a very unstable nation because (much like the Holy Roman Empire) the emperor is elected and has to contend for power with several kings. Because of this, there's a lot of espionage going on - and not just internally but also in other countries. The head of the secret police is called the "*Drost*". 

I however, still haven't found a name for a special kind of spy. They - contrary to other espionage operatives - have only one mission and that is to protect the imperial crown. They are above the intrigue of court (unless said intrigue proves to be a threat to the crown). I'm still looking for a name for these operatives.

*A bit about the language of the Reich:*

There's lower imperial which is actually plain and simple English. And then there's high imperial which is a German-ish language. These two languages compliment each other. For instance, when you're talking about the emperor, you use the word "emperor". But when you're using his title in combination with his name or when you're addressing him personally  you use the word "*Kaiser*". For instance, in a conversation:

"I heard the emperor is coming to visit the city."
"Yes, Kaiser Hanz-Heinrich is on his way now, and he brought his imperial guard."
"Is *Imperiaalgardist *Friedrich coming as well?"

Now, back to the matter on hand. Since these agents are supposed to be secret, they will only need a name in one language. However, due to the historical meaning of high and low imperial, it could be German-ish as well (High Imperial is the older language but is now exclusively used for formalities and to show respect). 

Any help? Or is there a historical term for spy that could be more suitable? Also - I'm not looking for some "heroic" name. I'm looking for a simple and formal name for these agents. Something like "shadow-walker" is too heroic and strange. I'm also not looking for a contemporary rank/name/term. I don't like it when I'm reading fantasy and I suddenly read "Squadleader" (no offense, Brandon Sanderson. Way of Kings is great but who uses "squadleader in Fantasy?)


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 14, 2013)

Actually, there is a name for what you're describing: Secret Service. The German term would be Geheimdienst if you prefer. Their agents Could simply be called agents. There's usually no need to invent a word for something when a perfectly serviceable one already exists. If Secret Service/Geheimdienst is too modern for you, you could try Die LeibwÃ¤chter, which means "The Bodyguards". An agent of Die LeibwÃ¤chter would then also be called a LeibwÃ¤chter. (The word's singular and plural forms are identical, or so Wiktionary tells me.) If that's too long, shorten it to Die WÃ¤chter.

Not sure why, but your use of German gives me an early 19th century vibe. Just a side note.


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Apr 14, 2013)

It's not really set in the 19th century but it's set in the Early Renaissance. So I'm glad it sets it a bit apart from the masses of medieval Fantasy (nothing wrong with medieval Fantasy - I love it) but I hope the vibe isn't "too strong". I just wanted to use a few "new" terms without having to get rid of the English ones (which are easier to use when you need to repeat them a lot) so I came up with the double system. Geheimdienst doesn't sound that bad. Secret service makes me think too much of a certain double O. LeibwÃ¤chter is perhaps a bit too German. I'm currently deliberating between Kroonwacht and Geheimdienst. More suggestions are of course welcome! 

Thanks a lot, Mindfire!


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 14, 2013)

No problem. What does Kroonwacht mean?


----------



## wordwalker (Apr 14, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> Incidentally, part of the Teeth touches on the Hungry Sea.
> 
> If I decide on Hungry Sea, will it still clash with the Teeth?



Hmm. I got the impression they were separated, sorry. They'd go together nicely.


----------



## Jabrosky (Apr 14, 2013)

I've decided to convert one of my drawings into a character:








I imagine she's the queen of a civilization called Kametu that combines aspects of ancient Egyptian and various sub-Saharan African cultures. To reflect this mixture, I want to call her Nzambihotep (combines the Kikongo word for god with the Egyptian word for peace or satisfaction), but I worry it might seem excessively long to some readers. Any opinions on Nzambihotep as a name?


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Apr 15, 2013)

Kroonwacht isn't an actual German word I think. It's made up out of two dutch words (which have similar equivalents in German): Kroon (= crown) and wacht (= guard).


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 15, 2013)

Might look better with "Krone" instead of "Kroon". Just a thought.


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Apr 15, 2013)

Good point. Kronewacht does sounds better.


----------



## OGone (Apr 15, 2013)

I need a badass sounding name for a former pirate captain. Preferably Spanish/Portuguese. 

I was thinking "Barbosa" or "Cervantes" but these are already two relatively well known pirate characters from a movie and game respectively... or should I just go with one of those anyway?


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 15, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> Any opinions on Nzambihotep as a name?


You might be right about it being too long. It took be a couple of attempts to make sure I wasn't getting it wrong. To my ear/tongue it does feel like a bit of a word-crash with the Southern African and Ancient Egyptian phrases not quite gelling.
If it is a formal name then I would think it okay at 5 syllables  but is there a shorter more colloquial name for the character as well?
This site I thought might look interesting to you...
Welcome to the The Kiswahili-Bantu Research Unit
[I have no idea of the validity of the site but it is an interesting read - where I understand it...]


----------



## Jabrosky (Apr 15, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> This site I thought might look interesting to you...
> Welcome to the The Kiswahili-Bantu Research Unit
> [I have no idea of the validity of the site but it is an interesting read - where I understand it...]


Thanks for the link! I actually don't believe the real ancient Egyptians were Bantu-speakers as the site asserts, but it might provide name ideas for a fantasy culture nonetheless.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 16, 2013)

OGone said:


> I need a badass sounding name for a former pirate captain. Preferably Spanish/Portuguese.
> 
> I was thinking "Barbosa" or "Cervantes" but these are already two relatively well known pirate characters from a movie and game respectively... or should I just go with one of those anyway?



Vasco
Duarte
Silvio
Valerio
Basilio


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Apr 17, 2013)

Both Cervantes and Barbosa sound Spanish/Italian, so you could look at a list of Spanish/Italian surnames and first names for your pirate captain. Pretty easy solution.


----------



## Addison (Apr 20, 2013)

I've recently come across seven rules for character naming. Maybe they can apply to naming other things. 

1. Check root meanings. some readers will know the name's root meaning. Those who don't might sense it.

2. Get your era right. Browse for names in the era you're writing. Go to libraries and check yearbooks. 

3. Speak them out loud. A perfect name on paper may sound unclear aloud.

4. Manage your crew appropriately. Distinguish your cast by different first initials an vary your number of syllables and place of emphasis. 

5. Use alliterative initials. employ this strategy to call special attention to a character: Bilbo Baggins, Ratso Rizzo, Severus Snape, etc. 

6. think it through. Especially if you really want to give middle names. Put a foreword that all names are pure fiction, relation to reality is coincidence. 

7. Check 'em Again. Always check name origins. What you think is Japanese could very well be Chinese.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 20, 2013)

Addison said:


> I've recently come across seven rules for character naming. Maybe they can apply to naming other things.



Some of these rules I kinda agree with, others not so much.



Addison said:


> 1. Check root meanings. some readers will know the name's root meaning. Those who don't might sense it.



Root meanings don't matter all that much. Your reader probably won't care. And what's more, when you're dealing with fantasy universes, real-world etymology is meaningless. E.g., my MC's name is Reuben, which supposedly means "Red Gaze" (he has haunting red eyes). Now to anyone with internet access or a Bible that its obviously not true. But it doesn't matter, because I say it _is_ true. Also, naming characters based on etymology is not necessarily the best way to go. It's more important to have a name that "feels" right than to have a name that also serves as a genius bonus for a select fraction of your audience.

In summary, unless your story is set in the real world or some variation of it (urban fantasy, alternate history, etc.), roots don't matter as long as your names all feel consistent. 



Addison said:


> 2. Get your era right. Browse for names in the era you're writing. Go to libraries and check yearbooks.



Again, this might be important if you're writing historical fantasy, but not for much else. Sticking to a certain era will help your work feel consistent, which is a good and necessary thing, but sticking to names from a real-world time period isn't the only way to get that feeling of consistency.



Addison said:


> 3. Speak them out loud. A perfect name on paper may sound unclear aloud.



This I agree with. It's important to pay attention to how your names sound, not just how they look.



Addison said:


> 4. Manage your crew appropriately. Distinguish your cast by different first initials an vary your number of syllables and place of emphasis.



Also a good point. It's important to make sure that no two people's names sound too alike to minimize the chance of confusing the reader. A possible exception is when characters are twins, relatives, or otherwise paired, in which case similar sounding names can be used to link them in the reader's mind. (E.g., Fili and Kili.)



Addison said:


> 5. Use alliterative initials. employ this strategy to call special attention to a character: Bilbo Baggins, Ratso Rizzo, Severus Snape, etc.



This one gets a mixed reaction from me. It is a potentially helpful suggestion, but I wouldn't make it a rule. If a writer goes too crazy with the alliterative names, the whole thing starts to feel like a 60s comic book. Or a Baby's First Fantasy Novel.



Addison said:


> 6. Think it through. Especially if you really want to give middle names. Put a foreword that all names are pure fiction, relation to reality is coincidence.



I'm kinda confused about what you mean by this. "Think it through" I definitely agree with. And the bit about middle names. Middle names are usually unnecessary, so if you're going to use them, it's best to have a very good reason. As for that bit about a foreword, I don't know what you're talking about. Why would a fantasy novel need such a disclaimer? In fact, the disclaimer might be counterproductive because as soon as people read it, their first impulse is going to be "let me see if I can find any resemblance to real world figures in here!"



Addison said:


> 7. Check 'em Again. Always check name origins. What you think is Japanese could very well be Chinese.



This could be important, again, if the work is set in a variation of the real world. But otherwise, does it really matter?


----------



## Addison (Apr 20, 2013)

If you mean "Dwarf" or "Elf", it's up to you. But if it's modern then definitely double check.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 21, 2013)

Need some feedback on fort names. There are two different fortresses and I have multiple names for each. I'm trying to narrow it down.

*FORT #1:*

Shasta’s Cove
Stone Cove
Firth’s Cove

*FORT #2:*

Sternrock
Sternhold


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 21, 2013)

Nevermind! Names sorted.


----------

